# My latest self ports



## MyaLover (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are some Ive been working on.  I wanted a surreal look...  Let me know what you think.  If you want to see the whole set visit my flickr:

www.flickr.com/photos/morganboss/

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.







Thanks for looking


----------



## Vdubradio (Sep 13, 2008)

Love them, The softness definetly adds a certain "elegance" the the image that would probably be lost if all detail was kept


----------



## df3photo (Sep 13, 2008)

I love your self portraits. I wish I was hot so my selfports looked good... anyway. the first one is my fav. Good Work!


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 13, 2008)

They are all very well done. I like 1 and 3 the best, they seem to be the most expressionistic IMO, but all of them are well composed...


----------



## zandman (Sep 13, 2008)

i feel you df3, i like 4 the best.


----------



## dklod (Sep 14, 2008)

As per usual, beautiful work. :hail:


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you to all of the above posts.  Wow... Im surprised no one has come on here making the "too much PP" comments.  And yes, the heavy PP was intentional


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

dklod said:


> As per usual, beautiful work. :hail:



I love getting ":hail:"  It makes me laugh


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 14, 2008)

Glam-art..  Looks good! :thumbup:


I like #2 best... it's got soul..


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you!  Wow, I thought for sure there would be a clear favorite, but all different ones!  Thanks!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 14, 2008)

1, 3, and 5 have the Bet Middler look which isn't really for me. 4 is good but the facial structure came out looking very square and hard.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

Bette Midler?  As in:








Wow... Shot through the heart....ale::stun::cry:


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah Bette Midler. Sorry about the bad spelling.

But why shot through the heart?  Lots of gals and guys dig that look.

And I've been to your flicker page (all). You have many looks... :thumbup:


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

You just compared me to someone who looks like a Drag Queen (no offense to any DQ's out there... it just wasnt the look I was going for  )


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 14, 2008)

Uhhh first of all, under no circumstances is anyone ever allowed to post a picture of Bette Midler again.... Second, I have seen much better looking drag queens than that, so I can see why you thought you might offend them... and third, If you looked at those photos and thought of Bette Midler... wow, I'm so not even going there... LMAO...


All kidding aside, 1 and 3 still the favs, and I like the effect in 4 along with the lighting in that shot...


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 14, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> You just compared me to someone who looks like a Drag Queen (no offense to any DQ's out there... it just wasnt the look I was going for  )



DQ?? Really you think so?  

Anyway I guess I put my foot in it. Oops..  Quick someone tell me something funny, cute, and redeeming to say... 

--
Seriously I never thought of BM as a DQ... I know her 1st two career managers really well and just never thought like _that_.  I associate her broadway, Liza Minnelli, etc. etc. she's a showgirl not a DQ. :-o


----------



## jvgig (Sep 14, 2008)

2 & 3 are my favorite.  they both have very strong emotional statements.  

1  I think your left arm looks awkward, almost like its coming out of your neck.  the lighting is also very bland.
2  You appear to be in such discomfort, but it is a very powerful image.  I love the veins in your right hand.  There are just 2 things that seemed wrong:  the black cloth does not completely cover your right leg, and I cant quite figure your right heel out.  It seems to be very square
3  i like the use of the stones instead of the fabric used in 1.  Also, there is a little more detail and sharpness than 1 which gives you a much more defined shape and the lighting is more dramatic.
4  if your hands were still, i think i would like this one better.  with the harsher light, your eye treatment seems a little harsh as well, especially when compared to 3 where it works better with the grayer skin tones.
5  this one is way over processed, it almost looks cell shaded.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 14, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> Uhhh first of all, under no circumstances is anyone ever allowed to post a picture of Bette Midler again....




I think you guys are being too mean to Bette. She's not a personal friend of mine but some of the people who managed her career are. And she's such a sweet person!


This looks bad to you:
























​

And these are just the 1st few that came up.


Will change to URLs in less than 24hrs.


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 14, 2008)

She kinda looks like Dee Snider in the first one... LMFAO


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaaha  Thank you for the feedback everyone.  This post makes me laugh


----------



## Puma (Sep 14, 2008)

.

 Im in love 

  Location says "here and there" ...well Im here and you aint...lol

 I like #2... just because the way it has tude.. a sexy kinda tude. Love it.

-Puma-

.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 14, 2008)

#3 connected with me


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

Puma said:


> .
> 
> Im in love
> 
> ...



With Bette Midler???  Hahahahahahaha

Thank though for the comments!

By the way... you and I have a very similar day job!


----------



## Puma (Sep 14, 2008)

.

 Yes we do 

 and no, bette dont do it for me...lol.

 Your welcome cutie 

-Puma-

.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Sep 14, 2008)

Very impressed here! I love these shots. I must say though, never would've made the connection with Bette and Dee. Crazy world we live in


----------



## tekzero (Sep 15, 2008)

nicE


----------



## motorshooter (Sep 15, 2008)

Super nice shoot!. I wish I had the talent you show when it comes to shooting a formal port, great details, soft lighting, great capture.

I sure as hell can please my clients, the mags and the AP with my motorsports and studio work....but I just don't have "your eye" when its comes to something so formal.

You have the gift


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 15, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> Uhhh first of all, under no circumstances is anyone ever allowed to post a picture of Bette Midler again



Hahaha

I like 2 the best, there's a certain definition in your lines against the black background that I like, but the upper half is definitely the best part. Your legs look a bit stiff in that position (especially the two feet pressed together), and against the clear relaxed pose of your upper body, they just don't go well..


----------



## goliath (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice selft portrait.

#3 is my favorite.

I really like the pose on #1 but I would like it more with a little more contrast. The demarcation on the neck and right shoulder is quite harsh. It look to have been cut out with scissor.

Good job


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't really have a favorite.. I dig them all.. And i don't even get the feel of heavy post processing on any of them really..


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 17, 2008)

#3 is my favorite too.  Its funny how people point things out and I never noticed it until then, and now its all I can stare at.  Thanks for all the comments!!


----------



## rubbertree (Sep 17, 2008)

Great work!
I'm not a fan of #2 though. The right hand is blurred and weird looking, looks like you have only 2 fingers and the veins are distracting, considering the softness of the rest of it. And the black cloth looks strange, can't put my finger on it really, but like it's photoshopped in on the right leg.
I like the blue stones one the best.


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 17, 2008)

this thread made me laugh

The first picture reminds of a James bond shot, with the 60's? style makeup and glamor, I like the poses and the texture that you are laying on.
2 doesn't do much for me, I dont like the difference in skin color from the face to the legs,

Nice work


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 17, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> Great work!
> I'm not a fan of #2 though. The right hand is blurred and weird looking, looks like you have only 2 fingers and the veins are distracting, considering the softness of the rest of it. And the black cloth looks strange, can't put my finger on it really, but like it's photoshopped in on the right leg.
> I like the blue stones one the best.




It is photoshopped because I have HUGE bruises on my legs from work... check out my flickr to see them, I left them on on that one.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Wow... Im surprised no one has come on here making the "too much PP" comments.  And yes, the heavy PP was intentional


Actually, you might want to PP more, on your legs in #2. Your legs look quite natural, and real, with some areas that look like bruises. If that wasn't your intention, you might want to PP them so they blend more with the rest of you, and match more the other images in the series, with the heavily PPd skin.


----------



## MyaLover (Sep 28, 2008)

Read the above post of mine, there were HUGE bruises on my legs that were photoshopped out


----------



## johngpt (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Read the above post of mine, there were HUGE bruises on my legs that were photoshopped out



LOL, missed it!


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> You just compared me to someone who looks like a Drag Queen (no offense to any DQ's out there... it just wasnt the look I was going for  )



LOL!

p.s. I like that eye make-up. the little extra on the inside and outside to lengthen the eye is super hot.


----------

